# Just came across the Klavins piano



## benjamin777 (Sep 17, 2009)

Never heard *Rachmaninoff *like this before! Sounds kind of strange at first, but the more I listen, the more I like it, the bass is simply incredible! If you're into piano music you should definitely check it out: http://www.klavins-pianos.com

Here's what the piano looks like (if you still call it a "piano"):


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't see a ladder, how does he get up and down??


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can glimpse a stairway going behind the contraption. I'd like to read up on this. Does it use the walls as soundboards? It doesn't look very portable.


----------



## benjamin777 (Sep 17, 2009)

On the Klavins site there are some more pictures, showing details of the piano, one of which is the stairway at the back, and part of the soundboard / backpost structure. Seems to be really heavy, I wonder how it's possible to move it at all?...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Weston said:


> I can glimpse a stairway going behind the contraption. I'd like to read up on this. Does it use the walls as soundboards? It doesn't look very portable.


I can see it now, an instrument not for the average home


----------

